

Llgoi: the llgo repl (towards the bottom of the page) - f2f
http://llvm.org/klaus/llgo/blob/master/README.TXT

======
f2f
example session:

    
    
      (llgo) 1+1
      #0 untyped int = 2
      (llgo) x := 1
      x untyped int = 1
      (llgo) x++
      (llgo) x
      #0 int = 2
      (llgo) import "fmt"
      (llgo) fmt.Println("hello world")
      hello world
      #0 int = 12
      #1 error (<nil>) = <nil>
      (llgo) for i := 0; i != 3; i++ {
             fmt.Println(i)
             }
      0
      1
      2
      (llgo) func foo() {
             fmt.Println("hello decl")
             }
      (llgo) foo()
      hello decl
      (llgo) import "golang.org/x/tools/go/types"
      # golang.org/x/tools/go/ast/astutil
      # golang.org/x/tools/go/exact
      # golang.org/x/tools/go/types
      (llgo) types.Eval("1+1", nil, nil)
      #0 golang.org/x/tools/go/types.TypeAndValue = {mode:4 Type:untyped int Value:2}
      #1 error (<nil>) = <nil>

